# o m n i v o r e ⋆ shop



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

c a r n i v o r e bell tree bell art shop
slots are currently: open


rules
　　★【don't steal (art, graphics, etc)
　　★【fill out form correctly
　　★【couple/group are real $$$ only
　　★【subject to rejection


prices ⋆ in game
　　★【*sketch* ⋆ one item per sketch
　　★【really sloppy pencil drawing i'll get an example of later ⋆ dozen flowers
　　★【*chibi* ⋆ 101 99k bags of bells (~10mil)


slots


Spoiler: Priority ⋆ Open






Alvery said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Alvery
> *reference*: http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/mira.html
> *type*: chibi
> ...





Chiisanacx said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Chiisana
> *reference*: http://tinypic.com/r/33etnif/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/v2wl79/8
> ...





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, I will request another commission from you, why not!
> 
> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Chibi.Hoshi
> ...





soggy said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: soggy
> *reference*: http://soggyoc.weebly.com/
> *type*: sketch
> ...








Spoiler: Waitlist



n/a



request form

```
[siz[B][/B]e=3]REQUESTING!![/s[B][/B]ize]
[[B][/B]b]name[/[B][/B]b]: forum name
[[B][/B]b]reference[/[B][/B]b]: place your reference here, links only, no plastered images
[[B][/B]b]type[/[B][/B]b]: fullbody, chibi, or sketch
[[B][/B]b]payment[/[B][/B]b]: tbt bells or in game things
[[B][/B]b]additional notes[/[B][/B]b]: add anything here
```
​


----------



## Amore (Apr 4, 2015)

[insert lazy picture here later]



my ocs
　　★【insert
　　★【insert
　　★【insert
​


----------



## Amore (Apr 4, 2015)

[insert lazy picture here later]



??? insert for later
　　★【insert
　　★【insert
　　★【insert
​


----------



## Amore (Apr 4, 2015)

[insert lazy picture here later]



??? insert for later
　　★【insert
　　★【insert
　　★【insert
​


----------



## Amore (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Shirohibiki
> *reference*: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread -- my OC Bridgette (under her section)
> *type*: chibi, 1k TBT
> ...



finally 4 days off from work i get to work on these now


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 5, 2015)

Amore said:


> finally 4 days off from work i get to work on these now



Whoa Shiro's looks great, she'll love it : D


----------



## Beardo (Apr 5, 2015)

*Intensely stalks*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 5, 2015)

Amore said:


> finally 4 days off from work i get to work on these now



OH MY GOD I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG OMG OMG <33333 (did i pay yet? i have no recollection augh) i totally adore it thank you omfkgdfgfd ;v;!!!!! 

do you think you could add her freckles? if not thats totally fine!! THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 5, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: graciegrace
*reference*: 



Spoiler







*type*: sketch
*additional notes*: She has a little wind-up thing on her back; thats that little thing on the back of her dress. Long, light brown hair in two lose pigtails. tsundere and childish nature, but other than that she's pretty chill lmao


----------



## Amore (Apr 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG OMG OMG <33333 (did i pay yet? i have no recollection augh) i totally adore it thank you omfkgdfgfd ;v;!!!!!
> 
> do you think you could add her freckles? if not thats totally fine!! THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!



nope i only got payment from kairi and chibi xx
i'll add the freckles once i take a nap because hah ehuha
i clocked out at 35hours for the week today i worked 8 hours and i'm dead tired
but lmao, 4 days off and i'ma get a lot of work done


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 5, 2015)

Amore said:


> nope i only got payment from kairi and chibi xx
> i'll add the freckles once i take a nap because hah ehuha
> i clocked out at 35hours for the week today i worked 8 hours and i'm dead tired
> but lmao, 4 days off and i'ma get a lot of work done



paid!!! thank you so much!!!! <3333 take your time also~~


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 5, 2015)

The Prices on the Chibi in the TBT to IGB ratio is totally off in my opinion. 
You don't have to change it of course, as this is your shop, but people buy 100 TBT for 10-20M IGB. So 1000 TBT for a chibi and then ~10M for the same chibi is eeeeep.

Not trying to be rude, I swear, just trying to warn you if you didn't know exchange rates. <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 5, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> The Prices on the Chibi in the TBT to IGB ratio is totally off in my opinion.
> You don't have to change it of course, as this is your shop, but people buy 100 TBT for 10-20M IGB. So 1000 TBT for a chibi and then ~10M for the same chibi is eeeeep.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, I swear, just trying to warn you if you didn't know exchange rates. <3



Edit- see what you're saying hmm well up to Amore haha, totally missed your point before whoops xD Anyways price them as you see fit Amore 8'D


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> They're at least worth 1k+ and she does amazing work, she has IGB for sketches which is affordable, but yeah her TBT prices are what many artists are taking lately so it's not really unusual *shrugs*
> 
> Just saw IGB price, still feel it's fine lol xD Every artist prices differently so yuppers.



Oh god I didn't mean her art isn't worth the 1k+ I was thinking the opposite haha. It's worth SOO much more than 10M! I'm sorry if this came off as rude!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 5, 2015)

I certainly feel you'll get alot of IGB commissions compared to TBT (Maybe you'd prefer that though)

I'll think of dropping a IGB offer soon if that's the case.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 5, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Oh god I didn't mean her art isn't worth the 1k+ I was thinking the opposite haha. It's worth SOO much more than 10M! I'm sorry if this came off as rude!



LOL it's fine I finally was like OH! to what you said xD No I get what you mean hehe : )


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> The Prices on the Chibi in the TBT to IGB ratio is totally off in my opinion.
> You don't have to change it of course, as this is your shop, but people buy 100 TBT for 10-20M IGB. So 1000 TBT for a chibi and then ~10M for the same chibi is eeeeep.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, I swear, just trying to warn you if you didn't know exchange rates. <3





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Edit- see what you're saying hmm well up to Amore haha, totally missed your point before whoops xD Anyways price them as you see fit Amore 8'D





ThatOneCcj said:


> Oh god I didn't mean her art isn't worth the 1k+ I was thinking the opposite haha. It's worth SOO much more than 10M! I'm sorry if this came off as rude!





Hyogo said:


> I certainly feel you'll get alot of IGB commissions compared to TBT (Maybe you'd prefer that though)
> 
> I'll think of dropping a IGB offer soon if that's the case.





Kairi-Kitten said:


> LOL it's fine I finally was like OH! to what you said xD No I get what you mean hehe : )



lol don't worry guys they're temporary
i just wanted to give some people who don't have tbt a few pieces then i'll drop the 10m one mainly because i'm too lazy to gather money (and yeah)

- - - Post Merge - - -

beyond that, i can change my variation of 'chibi' depending on the payment as well, so i just placed the 'chibi' link because i'm lazy and its a general term with a general idea of what you'd most likely get
they're fairly fast and easy to do and the exception of course is if you're paying with real money but that's a different story


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> lol don't worry guys they're temporary
> i just wanted to give some people who don't have tbt a few pieces then i'll drop the 10m one mainly because i'm too lazy to gather money (and yeah)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Makes sense and that's very kind of you : ) Yeah now I see though haha xD


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

no music if people wanna watch me do chibi's commission lmao i'ma be awake for awhile so i might be able to get all of the slots finished before i'm done


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

I shall watch, just gaming and lurking <:


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

lol oops i was recording instead of streaming merp


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> lol oops i was recording instead of streaming merp



I was wondering why it was off, explains it haha xD


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> paid!!! thank you so much!!!! <3333 take your time also~~



lol nearly forgot


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> no music if people wanna watch me do chibi's commission lmao i'ma be awake for awhile so i might be able to get all of the slots finished before i'm done


BLOODDY HELL! I *love* it so far, and its only a sketch! Well done!
I have no idea why I have a bow in my hair but ehhhhh, mind removing it? (Sorry I can't post in the stream)


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> BLOODDY HELL! I *love* it so far, and its only a sketch! Well done!
> I have no idea why I have a bow in my hair but ehhhhh, mind removing it? (Sorry I can't post in the stream)



oh i just kind of added it in there sec


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> oh i just kind of added it in there sec


It's cool! I love how you have done the clothes and the giant marshmallow!


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> BLOODDY HELL! I *love* it so far, and its only a sketch! Well done!
> I have no idea why I have a bow in my hair but ehhhhh, mind removing it? (Sorry I can't post in the stream)



part one


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 6, 2015)

For a ref on the sweater there's this piece.


Spoiler:  












But I don't mind what you go with, just to help you out. I love it so far!


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> For a ref on the sweater there's this piece.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



wasn't sure what it was i was going to make just like..... a thin sweater and a tshirt 8||


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> wasn't sure what it was i was going to make just like..... a thin sweater and a tshirt 8||


Oh sorry about that. I should of mentioned it sooner. I'm a little laggy on this end. My apologizes.


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh sorry about that. I should of mentioned it sooner. I'm a little laggy on this end. My apologizes.



that's okay, quick fixes are easy for me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh sorry about that. I should of mentioned it sooner. I'm a little laggy on this end. My apologizes.



part two


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: MC4pros
> *reference*: [x] My OC Vrinda
> *type*: chibi
> *additional notes*: add the unicorn horn, please.



8)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Ah I didn't say this sooner so if it's much too late it's fine lol, but for my OC's one outfit was slightly incorrect and the other had the wrong shoes >_< But if it's much too late no worries haha I feel stupid for not speaking up when I should have derp 8'D

Oh duh never mind I think you put layers together lol, oh well tis fine : )


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: graciegrace
> *reference*:
> 
> ...



xxx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah I didn't say this sooner so if it's much too late it's fine lol, but for my OC's one outfit was slightly incorrect and the other had the wrong shoes >_< But if it's much too late no worries haha I feel stupid for not speaking up when I should have derp 8'D
> 
> Oh duh never mind I think you put layers together lol, oh well tis fine : )



xx i don't know what kind of shoes the other one was wearing though


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Ah watching now here was the actual outfit ref lol >_<---

This outfit for Kairi-



Spoiler











And for Aerith the dress girl just Chinese shes like Kairi xD OMG hope the link works ugh so sorry! Kairi has the shirt open in front w/ cleavage and the vest is actually sort of a top-thing with chinese knots holding it together should have specified >_<

If the top black shirt part could be tight against her bosom that'd be awesome.


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah watching now here was the actual outfit ref lol >_<---
> 
> This outfit for Kairi-
> 
> ...



??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> ??



Ah couple more things could her hair be more orange-red than strawberry blonde and lastly she has a black cloth in back too seriously last things xD

Ah and yeah for the other one she has the same shoes as my first one >_< otherwise that is it xD


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah couple more things could her hair be more orange-red than strawberry blonde and lastly she has a black cloth in back too seriously last things xD
> 
> Ah and yeah for the other one she has the same shoes as my first one >_< otherwise that is it xD



1 2


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> 1 2



AHHHH THANK YOU, you are a saint putting up with me! Perfect thank you again<3


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

lol its okay
i think i'm good for the night but at least now the slots are open and people can flood while i go to sleep
i don't know how many slots i'm going to put up considering i put the new in game prices, they'll be done faster etc with no edits


----------



## Alvery (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi! Just wondering, but would it be possible to pay with items for the chibi sketch, and then pay for it to be coloured with IGB?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> lol its okay
> i think i'm good for the night but at least now the slots are open and people can flood while i go to sleep
> i don't know how many slots i'm going to put up considering i put the new in game prices, they'll be done faster etc with no edits



Still thanks so much haha, needed those changes obsessively lol : P And sleep well, I gather it'll fill up quickly wouldn't doubt it : )


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hi! Just wondering, but would it be possible to pay with items for the chibi sketch, and then pay for it to be coloured with IGB?



sketches are slightly different, i don't go back and make sure they're really 'perfect' if that makes sense
i kind of just make them look like what would be before i would re-line and re-edit it
two or three items off the list is fine for chibi though considering you've bought from me before, but that deal is only for those who have bought from me before


----------



## Alvery (Apr 6, 2015)

Amore said:


> sketches are slightly different, i don't go back and make sure they're really 'perfect' if that makes sense
> i kind of just make them look like what would be before i would re-line and re-edit it
> two or three items off the list is fine for chibi though considering you've bought from me before, but that deal is only for those who have bought from me before


Oh, alright! :> And that's so nice of you thank you so much ;v; I'll go fill out a form!


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Oh, alright! :> And that's so nice of you thank you so much ;v; I'll go fill out a form!



its mainly because i need to get back into drawing but also i do enjoy reoccurring customers B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway real time now, gonna sleep or at least not be at my drawing computer until idk i wanna say some 12 hours from now


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 6, 2015)

omg, my OC looks AMAZING!! ;v; thank you~ <33


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2015)

Considering it's IGB, would you be willing to be drawing in different proportions than your usual stuff?

I can pay more, if that's a possibility.


----------



## Alvery (Apr 6, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Alvery
*reference*: http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/mira.html
*type*: chibi
*payment*: Tartan-plaid outfit, crown, amazing painting, solemn painting, scenic painting, stale cupcakes (I have more, but it's kinda late, so I'll dump them in later )
*additional notes*: could she be using a machine gun? like this or this? But if not, it's fine! :>


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 6, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: ThatOneCcj
*reference*: will send to PM
*type*: fullbody
*payment*: tbt 
*additional notes*: I'd be getting this for my friend as a surprise, so I'll PM you refs of her but if you pick this commission up just draw her in your normal style and yasss


----------



## Amore (Apr 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Considering it's IGB, would you be willing to be drawing in different proportions than your usual stuff?
> 
> I can pay more, if that's a possibility.



igb is going to be lower quality considering its significantly(?) lower priced than it should be
something like this is probably what you should expect


----------



## Amore (Apr 7, 2015)

i'll start drawing probably when i wake up if i wake up again tonight but expect them to be done tomorrow if i don't
dumb paperwork had to be done today


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 11, 2015)

is this shop still alive omg


----------



## Amore (Apr 11, 2015)

sorry about being late, i got called into work all week
at least tomorrow is my last day of this week and i hopefully won't be called into work anymore monday-wed


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 11, 2015)

Amore said:


> xxx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ohh!! u already posted it, i didnt know that XD i paid now c:


----------



## Amore (Apr 11, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ohh!! u already posted it, i didnt know that XD i paid now c:



oh yeah i should probably just pm as well lmao
i wasn't worried


----------



## Amore (Apr 15, 2015)

will finally be drawing since i'm a lazy ****
but i'm also trading stuff around so don't mind me i'm keeping my screen up just so people know what i'm doing


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 16, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Chiisana
*reference*: http://tinypic.com/r/33etnif/8
http://tinypic.com/r/v2wl79/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2ijj6rs/8
*type*: Chibi please :3
*payment*: 10mill
*additional notes*: Do you need my dress QR code?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 16, 2015)

Eh, I will request another commission from you, why not!

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Chibi.Hoshi
*reference*: 

Spoiler:  










Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash





By Donacabana





*type*: Chibi
*payment*: 10 million
*additional notes*: Add her star shades and wand please. She's cheery so go with any pose you feel that would suit.


----------



## Amore (Apr 16, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Chiisana
> *reference*: http://tinypic.com/r/33etnif/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/v2wl79/8
> ...





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh, I will request another commission from you, why not!
> 
> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Chibi.Hoshi
> ...



*w* lmao
@chii; nah, i'll be okay

@chibi; i do love repeat customers esp if they like the art they get


----------



## soggy (Apr 16, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: soggy
*reference*: http://soggyoc.weebly.com/
*type*: sketch
*payment*: i'm sorry i don't collect items, but 2mil + 5 hybrids per character? Or would you prefer pure bells?
*additional notes*: 

is it alright i order a sketch of whichever characters you'd like to draw in the link? I'd love it if you would do a few of them, your art is really rad <33 I hope my order isn't too unreasonable!! ;;o;;


----------



## Amore (Apr 16, 2015)

soggy said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: soggy
> *reference*: http://soggyoc.weebly.com/
> *type*: sketch
> ...


that's fine 8) i'll probably only pick like 3

- - - Post Merge - - -

stream - online


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 16, 2015)

Amore said:


> @chibi; i do love repeat customers esp if they like the art they get


I don't like it, I love it. 

*EDIT:* Crap I just realized I missed your stream. I was streaming, bummer.


----------



## soggy (Apr 18, 2015)

Amore said:


> that's fine 8) i'll probably only pick like 3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> stream - online



Alrighty! Then 6mil and 15 flowers then? c; Would 10 red carnations and 6 pink carnations be alright? I will be online for the next few hours if you want me to go over <33


----------



## Amore (Apr 26, 2015)

update""
i've been really busy because a lot of people are quitting at my work (they've been around for like, 10 years, and they justifiably have had enough) so i'm getting my shifts shifted around, getting trained into a new position, and they're not quite sure what days/hours i'm going to be, but i know for sure i'm going to be on some closing shifts this week (3pm-11pm) for the first part of the week
and the last part of the week, possibly friday-sunday i'm going to be my usual 7am-3pm
my timezone is -8:00 so i'll try my best to get commissions done but i hope you all understand its very busy this week and possibly for the next couple of weeks but no worries! i won't disappear again 8)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 26, 2015)

Understandable. I hope things all good well.


----------



## Amore (Apr 29, 2015)

i will hopefully stream tonight seeing as though i don't work until 4pm on wednesday and i have thursday off so hopefully i will manage to bust out a lot of my commissions that have been collecting but i will probably stop from time to time because my right index finger is bruised (i feel like that doesn't really affect me in drawing, but it could possibly) i'll send out a link to the stream/check within 30mins/hour about if i'm going to stream or not but i'm feeling really up to it

of course my tbt commissions will be done first seeing as though tbt are higher quality and require more time, then i will hopefully finish up a half done commission i was working on from my in game shop


----------



## Marisska (Apr 29, 2015)

hi, do you do AC villager art?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 29, 2015)

how much would 10 million IGB be in TBT??


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2015)

Like, 100 if you're really lucky? lmao


----------



## kaylagirl (May 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is ok but I'll leave this here

REQUESTING!!
*name*: kaylagirl
*reference*: x
*type*: chibi
*payment*: 10 mil
*additional notes*: no rush w this,
your art is beautiful


----------



## Mayor Krystal (May 29, 2015)

Your art looks amazing! Definitely going to order a chibi, once I get time to get a reference picture up! :3


----------

